# Solved: Acer laptop local only access to wireless internet.



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

Hi I just bought a BT Home Hub2.0 for my house. My home PC and my iPod Touch have no problems connecting to it wirelessly. When i try to connect my laptop however it will connect but says 'local only' or 'limited connectivity'. I have had problems connecting to wireless networks before but the Virgin Media wireless in my student house works fine with it. The laptop is an Acer Aspire 5720 and is on Vista. 

Sorry if this question has already been asked but I have been unable to find the solution. 

Thanks in advance

Colm


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi:Let's see this for starters.
From the failing pc and the pc that works.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD then press Enter to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver. If it is an integrated adapter get the driver from your PC manufacturer's web site.


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

Hey thanks for getting back to me. I assume an integrated adapter is one which is build into the computer? If so thats what I have. I downloaded three drivers of the acer website which were labeled wireless lan drivers. I havent installed these yet because I'm not sure what they do. 
Here is the data from the command box:
Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\COLLIE>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D767V02J
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-44-52-00-D9-F4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 May 2010 08:33:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 May 2010 08:33:15

C:\DOCUME~1\COLLIE>

Thanks, Colm


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The laptop is an Acer Aspire 5720 and is on Vista.


Strange output from a Vista!



> I assume an integrated adapter is one which is build into the computer? If so thats what I have.


Your assumption is correct. But your ipconfig /all shows "Belkin 54g Wireless USB Network Adapter."


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

the ip config is from my pc which uses a belkin adapter and is working fine with the wireless. It runs on XP. The laptop is the one that is having the problem and has an integrated adapter and runs on Vista. Sorry for the confusion
Colm


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I must say "sorry" for not reading *pedroguy*'s post carefully.  I see now that he asked for the output for both the working and the failing PCs. I'll be quiet now and wait for the other one. Please excuse my interruption.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

If you have an integrated adapter,If available, I would download and install, first, the most current chipset adapter for your model from the acer site.
And Terry,interrupt any time.Happy to have you do so.


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the help. I downloaded the driver from the website but I wont be able to see if it worked or not until next weekend. But I'll let you know how I got on then. 

Colm


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

Okay I downloaded and installed the chipset adapter driver thing but didnt seem to do anything. Wireless still connetcs but says 'Local Only' or 'Limited Connectivity'. 

Colm


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So,now let's see the ipconfig /all from the failing pc..


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

This is from the failing laptop

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Colm>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Margaret-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-36-5F-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4c10:a0e2:c4f:5768%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665271
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-01-EE-1C-94-00-16-D4-D0-8E-3A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-E1-27-58
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9730361B-4882-4D03-8E9C-542880E2B
2A1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9737307B-BCC6-4C2B-A134-78EEB8B69
D89}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Colm>


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

oh noes!


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok>Need a couple of things.
It appears that the default gateways are not the same.Working/non-working.
How are you connected?
Need to know make/model of modem
Make and model of router.How are these connected,exactly?
Some configuration changes may need to be made to have them talk to each other.
When we work that out,then:
Also.on the failing pc you will need to do this:
From a Johnwill postConfigure DHCP for Windows Vista.
1.	Click on the Start menu, and select Control Panel.
2.	Click on Network and Internet. (Skip this step if you do not see this Control Panel item.)
3.	Click on Network and Sharing Center.
4.	Click on Manage network connections.
5.	Right click on Local Area Connection and choose Properties. If Windows say it needs your permission to continue, click Continue.
6.	Select Internet Protocol Version 4(TCP/IPv4) and click Properties.
7.	Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
8.	Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
9.	Click OK to close the TCP/IP Properties window.
10.	Click OK to close the Local Area Connection Properties window.
11.	Click Close to close the Network Connections window.
12.	Click Close to close the Control Panel window.
13.	Restart your computer.

And :




Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

okay basically I have a wireless Home Hub 2.0. The ADSL cable goes from the broadband socket on this to the socket in our wall. Our phone line is also going into the socket in the wall. As for the other stuff, when I go into Manage Network Connections its not the Local Area Network that is connect its the Wireless Network Connection. When I go into the properties in this it isnt obtaining the IP address automatically its on 'use the following ip address'. If it helps thuis may be because I tried to do port forwarding on this laptop.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:I am having a hard time envisioning your environment,so I hope someone else can jump in here.
Again,the problem appears to be that your gateways are not the same.Generally that indicates a cabling issue.between a modem and a router.
I think what I suggested in post #14 at some point, should be done,but do not believe that it will fix the gateway address issue.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are going to use a static IP configuration you need to get it right. Hint: the working computer (post # 4) has the correct mask, gateway and DNS server.


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

So should I change them to match the working pc no?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Everything but the actual IP address should match. The IP address should be in the same subnet, but should NOT duplicate any IP addresses already in use.


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

Okay I'll try to change everything back. Would it help if I selected Choose IP Address automatically?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

That's one of the things suggested in post 14.
Might be interesting to see what gets assigned.


----------



## ourbovinepublic (May 14, 2010)

that fixed it  cant believe it was so simple. Thanks for the help everyone 

Colm


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad we could help.Sometimes the simpler things are way too simple

Happy networking.


----------

